

Ask HN: I want my Github to be my resume, but... - mel_kaye

The following question draws its inspiration from the recent HN submission: `Github is my resume'.<p>I want nothing more than to establish some interesting (hopefully, successful) FOSS projects, and because I feel programming is the most enjoyable of hobbies, I'm excited to use my free time to this end, but _I_have_no_itches_to_scratch_.<p>I can't think of anything to add to- or modify in my computing environment(s).<p>What should I do?<p>I've felt like an aspiring author with writer's block for the past ~4 years and I'm starting to hate myself for it.
======
apsurd
What can you do?

What do you want to do?

I made <http://jekyllbootstrap.com> because I decided one day I needed and
wanted to make myself a blog that was not Wordpress.

All my code is Open Source on Github, I just code all day everyday and throw
it up on GitHub.

I would be interested in helping you along because I think it is very
rewarding to contribute to Open Source.

So if you will tell me what you are interested in doing as well as what you
want to do. For example: web app? front end, backend? backbone? redis? twitter
API, documentation generation, good writer? good teacher?

There's something out there, you just need to make small steps. Also what's
your github username?

~~~
mel_kaye
> So if you will tell me what you are interested in doing as well as what you
> want to do. For example: web app? front end, backend? backbone? redis?
> twitter API, documentation generation, good writer? good teacher?

I'm interested in low-level programming, such as compilers/PLs, OS kernels,
and GCs. I think I'd also enjoy revitalizing legacy Unix applications, such as
Bill Joy's vi from 4.x BSD.

Programming Languages (from most familiar to least familiar):

    
    
      C (ANSI C89/ISO C90)
      Java (1.5/5)
      Perl (~5.8)
      Scheme (R5RS)
    

> There's something out there, you just need to make small steps. Also what's
> your github username?

I haven't yet signed-up for an account, but I think I'll go with Bitbucket, as
I'm more familiar with Mercurial than I am with Git.

------
teovall
I run an open source project called mRemoteNG. We can use all the help we can
get. As far as I know, there's no place to match projects needing help with
people looking to help projects.

~~~
revorad
Please put your project on <http://swym.me>. I'm working towards matching
projects and people with the right skills.

~~~
teovall
Awesome!

<http://swym.me/projects/163>

